# Replacement Speaker Suggestions



## rdingtoolow (Dec 7, 2016)

Aclark2010 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm still pretty new to the forum, so I hope this is in the right place! If not, please tell me where I should be asking this.
> 
> ...


Just swapping the out will make a nice difference. Polk makes a line called "MM", the sound really good. Memphis Car Audio makes nice speakers. What is your budget for all 4 speakers and I can give you a more solid recommendation.


----------



## swares985 (Nov 1, 2016)

Not OP. I own a '15 Cruze w/out the premium sound. Let's say I have a $600 budget and am willing to do the work myself (so no shop charges). What would you recommend?


----------

